# How to make pigeons fly higher?



## Sunne

hi, i have some high flyer pigeons but they don't fly high. Any suggestions on how to make them fly higher and maybe longer?


----------



## ptras

Sunne said:


> hi, i have some high flyer pigeons but they don't fly high. Any suggestions on how to make them fly higher and maybe longer?


Are they young birds? I've heard that high fliers will get better at flying (higher and longer) as they get older.


----------



## Sunne

They are 7-8 months old.


----------



## Guest

I have heard that feeding them more barley helps but Im havent tried it myself


----------



## outcold00

They could be molting and when they molt they dont want to fly. What kind of highfliers do you have?


----------



## Sunne

I have Ukrainian Skycutters.


----------



## aslan1

Sunne said:


> I have Ukrainian Skycutters.


Ukranian skycutters like to fly when theres wind that keeps them up. How long u have them for? Try to fly them in the mornings. Toss them about 200-300 yards from your loft.


----------



## Sunne

thanks aslan1  I've had them for two months.


----------



## wingpatch

*higher , longer*

canery seed, helps along with maybe a little more feed..any how it sure works good on rollers...


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

Get a 10’ Bamboo fishing pole and tie a bag or rag too the Tip and wave that at them, or get a small hand ball and throw that in the air, or get a paper or plastic bag and blow it up, then pop it… they’ll get up there…!


----------



## Sunne

Thanks for the tips wingpatch and Pigeonmumbler


----------



## Jimbo113

Flagging them will sure help. I would boost up their daily feed ration a little at a time till results started to show up. Like someone said above though, best to fly in the morning if you are going to run them high and long. Try to avoid overflies that way. Watch out for approaching storm systems too.
Best of luck!!
Jimbo


----------



## sdymacz

Robert L got some try to pm him

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=6959


----------



## shkhhasnain126

*high*

maybe you can feed them 1/3 of the food u give them and catch them make them fly and take a big bamboo stick hover it above


----------



## shkhhasnain126

*fly high*

i have a pair of thailand laughers and a pair of black pigeon but they dont fly any help please!!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

This is an old post, but I used to have Ukrainian Skycutters and Polish Orliks when I was younger, and I have to say, they are the laziest birds ever and by lazy I just mean they do not want to fly. You have to force them to fly, and even if you scare them up they often land on a the house or somewhere where its difficult to scare them up again. It takes them alot of work on your part to have them trained properly. Anyway, as Aslan said, the only time they flew pin point or higher for me was on days where they was a good amount of wind.


----------



## Sunne

wonword said:


> This is an old post, but I used to have Ukrainian Skycutters and Polish Orliks when I was younger, and I have to say, they are the laziest birds ever and by lazy I just mean they do not want to fly. You have to force them to fly, and even if you scare them up they often land on a the house or somewhere where its difficult to scare them up again. It takes them alot of work on your part to have them trained properly. Anyway, as Aslan said, the only time they flew pin point or higher for me was on days where they was a good amount of wind.



Yes, you are right they are quite lazy. They only fly when theres a good amount of wind to keep them up. Without the wind, they dont do much


----------



## kaisar hamid

hi guys , attention please, , , , , how to i know , which pigeon is high flying pigeon?


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I would up the barley and feed them as late at night as possible, get them out early as possible the next day, I do not like flagging, I believe if a bird is in condition it will want to fly, The flag may be needed now to get them up, also as they are from another loft it can be harder as you don't get the chance to put them out young and get them flying when they are excitable and young.


----------



## hamlet

kaisar hamid said:


> hi guys , attention please, , , , , how to i know , which pigeon is high flying pigeon?


Hello. I would use my eyes . One would have to see them in the air in person or be guaranteed by the closed leg band number of the bird. Sorry, that is my only way.


----------

